
Show HN: Real-time mobility and energy aggregator - giannidunk
http://www.electrafeed.com/
======
giannidunk
This developed out of sunboxlabs & gridlesskits – and is the "version 3.0"
update with a major new direction based on user feedback (retention rate was
low previously...). I'm already addicted myself. Heavily inspired by
coinspectator.com.

